# Bowseason is over for me



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well bowseason is done for me. i sprained my wrist and forearm today in basketball practice. I drove to the basket and went for a layup and another kid tried to block the shot and we collided in mid air, i fell on my wrist and he fell on me. The worst part is this weekend is the peak of the rut for NY :angry: At least it isnt broken and I can still gun hunt tho. Oh and i made the layup


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Too late for crossbow permit?


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Bummer. Next year?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Too late for crossbow permit?


hmm not sure about that, but this is our last weekend of bow season and next satrday regular season opens. i should be good to go for that opener


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

I was working on a friends dirt late model at the local dirt track. I under the right rear changing shocks when someone took the left rear shock off, the rear end pivoted and I got my forearm, close to my wrist, stuck between the frame and the upper torsion bar. It took 3 other crew members to put weight on the right side to get my arm out. I had a huge knot on my arm and it was black and blue in literally seconds. I had a 30 target 3d shoot the next day. I iced it all night and stocked up on tylenol. I had my mind set I was going to shoot that day. Good thing there was a lot of people and there was some wait in between targets. It hurt extremely bad but that was probably the best shoot I have shot so far. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't get down in the dumps. Later I found out one of the bones in my forearm, the one closest to my thumb (not sure of the name) was cracked. Take care of your injury you might be back in the woods before you know it. Get out and enjoy the woods, sometimes I go and don't even get my release out or nock an arrow. Just go to get some time to yourself, relax, and to learn more out the outdoors, remember you don't have to kill to have a great day in the woods.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry for you man, hope the wrist heals up.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

dude that sucks 
hope your wrist gets better:shade:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

you could always shoot a mouth-string like the para shooters doo. i know acouple that pound them in there like that


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> you could always shoot a mouth-string like the para shooters doo. i know acouple that pound them in there like that


That would be fun for him. I have always wanted to try it. My coach went to the Beijing Paralympics. He used to shoot like that, but now he built a shoulder release he uses.

Sorry about the hand. Hope it gets all healed up soon!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

MartinCheetah08 said:


> I was working on a friends dirt late model at the local dirt track. I under the right rear changing shocks when someone took the left rear shock off, the rear end pivoted and I got my forearm, close to my wrist, stuck between the frame and the upper torsion bar. It took 3 other crew members to put weight on the right side to get my arm out. I had a huge knot on my arm and it was black and blue in literally seconds. I had a 30 target 3d shoot the next day. I iced it all night and stocked up on tylenol. I had my mind set I was going to shoot that day. Good thing there was a lot of people and there was some wait in between targets. It hurt extremely bad but that was probably the best shoot I have shot so far. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't get down in the dumps. Later I found out one of the bones in my forearm, the one closest to my thumb (not sure of the name) was cracked. Take care of your injury you might be back in the woods before you know it. Get out and enjoy the woods, sometimes I go and don't even get my release out or nock an arrow. Just go to get some time to yourself, relax, and to learn more out the outdoors, remember you don't have to kill to have a great day in the woods.


Gota watch out for that stuff
down here a couple years ago Brent Slocum was killed under a late model
someone was running to fast through the pits and hit his car
knocked of the jacks and killed him
every year they do the HI-5 race team dedication race of 50 laps for him


----------



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

I fractured my right thumb about a month ago and killed a deer a little more than a week later. I shoot right handed and use a back tension. So i kinda got really lucky. All I can say is that nothing will stop me from shooting.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well my wrist actually feels a lot better. I dont know if i can pull my bow back or not, but I have been out hunting. I iced it as soon as i hurt it, and I have been taking ibuprofen 3 times a day. I put this thread on the night it happened because i thought my season was over, but its alot better than it was.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hey bro soory to hear that bad news i hope it heals fast.
and good luck on the opener


----------

